# The Amazing Spiderman (2012) Teaser Trailer!



## SamAsh07 (Jul 20, 2011)

[youtube]Z50FlEoS3MQ[/youtube]​
I'm confused about the date lol, is it 3rd July 2012, or 7th March 2012?? U.S. date format is...??


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wiki says 3rd of July.

Looks OK, but I wont be watching it.
I never have any interest in watching a movie when the story doesnt move forward but goes back to another timeline(past).


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 20, 2011)

So US date format = mm/dd/yyyy. Got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 IMO it looks better than the first trilogy, this one has a darker tone, more like Dark Knight style, here's hoping.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yap, thats the US format.
Whether it looks better isnt the question, its just, I dont like to watch something when it goes back to another timeline lol.

Didnt like Wolverine, Underworld(whichever underworld returned to the past o.O) and many other movies.
Just doesnt draw me in for some reason.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree, it does look better than the original trilogy.  I'll see it, despite the fact that most of the time I don't like comic book movies.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 20, 2011)

What was wrong with the other Spiderman movies? Must everything be about superheroes nowadays?

And now they made Spiderman emo. Just dandy.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> And now they made Spiderman emo.


That was Spiderman 3.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not emo, that's his character in the movie AFTER losing his parents.

Tanveer, the movie is actually a reboot of a sort, new actor, new story. Just forget Raimi's Spiderman trilogy and you'll enjoy this one


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like a different SpiderMan all together. I thought it was a restart of the same Spiderman for 
some reason. Now someday we going have a movie similar to ideas of Shattered Dimensions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks good,but the guy doesn't really seem like Peter Parker to me tho.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah Tobey fitted that role of Peter Parker perfectly, I guess we'll get used to Andrew as time passes, question is which trilogy turns out to be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not in Grosses, no. Nowadays 3D adds alot so grosses don't count. Reviews and audience impressions will count.

Funny no one mentioned the first person pov in the trailer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That felt nice.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Yeah Tobey fitted that role of Peter Parker perfectly, I guess we'll get used to Andrew as time passes, question is which trilogy turns out to be better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was,but for some reason I hope they do that in the movie only a little. 

Also would you watch a movie base of the ideas of Shattered Dimensions?


----------



## tagzard (Jul 20, 2011)

*WHAT?!?!* There re-doing the whole spider man series with this guy?


Spoiler



ahh i'm okay with it


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 20, 2011)

I really liked the tobey-movies but I do appreciate, that they changing the franchise by rebooting it but who wanted them to take this literally...

I`m always very interested in Origin-stories (even if I already know how "it" happened) but to see it twice is simply ridiculous. I know we`ll get a new villain in this movie but the Spiderman-universe has so much more in store that they could have done it without talking about the "creation" of Spiderman again. Unnecessary!

Also that First-Person-part was really nice (reminded me of Mirrors Edge) but they seriously need to work on the CGI... It doesn`t look organic enough and I imagine it breaking the glow of the movie if it doesn`t manage to bland in!

IMO it`s going to be hard for this new movie to be on par with the last trilogy, since those are definitely one of the best Comic-movies there are!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Looks like a different SpiderMan all together. I thought it was a restart of the same Spiderman for
> some reason. Now someday we going have a movie similar to ideas of Shattered Dimensions.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever actually read "The Amazing Spiderman"?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 20, 2011)

@KingVamp - I'd love a movie based off Shattered Dimensions, that game has a great platform that can be used on the big screen but since games-to-film adaptations tend to suck alot, it'll never be thought of...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barely, but I have seen all of the Spiderman series even the cancel ones.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm actually somewhat excited for this. Spider Man 2-3 I wasn't. But this I totally am. I like this guy's acting after seeing him in The Social Network. Also, I'll probably be going just so I can fap to Emma Stone.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 20, 2011)

Saw this earlier today, I hope it doesn't bomb.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's based off of that specific comic book, so saying he's not like Parker without reading it isn't really...right.


----------



## nando (Jul 20, 2011)

looks emofied a la harry potter.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2011)

Not hyped and kinda disapointed from trailer.. we don't want another genesis of Spiderman.. also who care about new 3D effects
Kirsten Dunst and Tobey Maguire were already good at it.. sucks they won't work anymore on a 4th and now this


----------



## HateBreed (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm still watching it. spiderman never gets old..


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 21, 2011)

I came.


----------



## Varia (Jul 21, 2011)

This movie looks like it was made by a bunch of amateurs...
It's a s hame they cancelled the 4th movie, wasn't it supposed to be with that cat girl? 

Trailer is super annoying btw with it's fading out black screen every second frame...


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 22, 2011)

This movie looks good, better than the old trilogy.
I lol'd at the Mirror's Edge comment


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 23, 2011)

Andrew Garfield and Emma Stone are both excellent actors, so I'm hoping that this movie will be good. The trailer looks good. Spiderman 2 set the standard pretty high in terms of this, so let's hope it turns out well.

@Tanveer, it's called a reboot. It's not intended to be part of the series but separate from it, and remake the form all together. Best example would be Batman Begins, though there are plenty of them. It's not necessarily a bad thing. Spiderman 3 was atrocious.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 24, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Andrew Garfield and Emma Stone are both excellent actors, so I'm hoping that this movie will be good. The trailer looks good. Spiderman 2 set the standard pretty high in terms of this, so let's hope it turns out well.
> 
> @Tanveer, it's called a reboot. It's not intended to be part of the series but separate from it, and remake the form all together. Best example would be Batman Begins, though there are plenty of them. It's not necessarily a bad thing. *Spiderman 3 was atrocious.*



I'm actually going to have to disagree. I found Spider Man 3 to be the second best (1st being the first Spider Man film). It wasn't trying to be all serious like number 2 was. It was action packed while still being somewhat serious with the death of Uncle Ben being expanded on. The second, I think, strayed waaaay too far from the Comic Books. Hell, when it came to the second film, I forgot that I was watching a film based on the comic books. It didn't feel like Spider Man at all (aside from the obvious that's in it).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Also, I'll probably be going just so I can fap to Emma Stone.



You read my mind. Emma Stone is definitely one actress that rates high on the sexy scale.

I'm really hoping the movie is good. It looks like it is going to be pretty phenomenal, and although we are so use to Tobey Macguire, I think we can adapt to a new actor just fine. All that matters is if he has the ability to pull off the role. I wouldn't care if they had William Shatner doing it if he could do it right (okay, maybe I would care a little).


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 24, 2011)

while Emma Stone is definitely sexy, I think I'll be doing my fapping to Andrew Garfield.... gawd whatta sexy beastttt! *fangirl squeal*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 24, 2011)

LeahLuvsYou said:
			
		

> while Emma Stone is definitely sexy, I think I'll be doing my fapping to Andrew Garfield.... gawd whatta sexy beastttt! *fangirl squeal*



Well he's certainly easier on the eyes than Tobey. Don't get me wrong, Tobey was a great Spider-Man, but his voice got a bit of annoying, and his facial expressions, I thought was just too weird for the situation he was in.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2011)

Being a huge Spiderman fan that I am, I really hope for a few things. It's as good or better than than Spiderman 1 and 2 as well makes up for the crap fest that was Spiderman 3.
But I do have some worries, because the new actor playing Spiderman in this movie kinda looks like Edward Cullen.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> LeahLuvsYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tobey is kind of a weird looking guy. He seemed more in his element when he was the kinda goofy Spiderman in the third movie then he did in the seriousness of the first two movies.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> because the new actor playing Spiderman in this movie kinda looks like Edward Cullen.


I though so, too :shudder:


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 24, 2011)

I dunno. It looks the same as the first Spiderman movie to me...just IMO.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 24, 2011)

the new spidey looks charming and charismatic, I am not sure if that is the intention. I am looking forward to seeing more trailers/spots.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 24, 2011)

the new spiderman looks way too skinny and a nerd and emo all in one.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 24, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> the new spiderman looks way too skinny and a nerd and emo all in one.



And Tobey looked weird, uncomfortable, like a nerd, and seemed kind of emo.

BIG DIFFERENCES, EH?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> the new spiderman looks way too skinny and a nerd and emo all in one.


How is that any different than the last one?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 24, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> This movie looks like it was made by a bunch of amateurs...
> It's a s hame they cancelled the 4th movie, wasn't it supposed to be with that cat girl?
> 
> Trailer is super annoying btw with it's fading out black screen every second frame...


Wtf !!! they cancelled the 4th movie never new that and now we get this piece of shit creation instead I hate Marvel for this now


----------



## naruses (Jul 24, 2011)

I just hope that they atleast have different villains


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 24, 2011)

is this a remake of the first movie


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 24, 2011)

as long as we don't get anymore of this...

[youtube]1yy62Vds8-4[/youtube]


----------



## hunter291 (Jul 24, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> is this a remake of the first movie



is this a question


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 24, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 24, 2011)

it is a reboot


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 25, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> the new spiderman looks way too skinny and a nerd and emo all in one.



People like you are stupid beyond belief. 

How does THAT look emo?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 25, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> is this a remake of the first movie


No, rather this is an all new movie, completely disregarding the other 3.  Unlike the others, this one is based off of and more heavily follows the comic of the same name.


----------



## Izzy011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Emma Stone is in it? That's one reason right there for me to go watch it


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 1, 2011)

Israel011 said:
			
		

> Emma Stone is in it? That's one reason right there for me to go watch it



That is pretty much exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 1, 2011)

Another one? sheesh enough already...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 2, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Another one? sheesh enough already...



lol 4 movies in 10 years? Enough already with the stupidity in this thread....


----------



## Midna (Aug 2, 2011)

I, well, I don't like it.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not really excited for it after seeing the teaser trailer but i'm also no where close to disappointed. I can't wait to see a full trailer and some clear shots of Lizard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do approve of the thinner look though. That's just the image I always had in my head when thinking of Spider-Man.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 2, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> the new spiderman looks way too skinny and a nerd and emo all in one.



He may be skinny but at least he's pretty damn ripped. People tend to assume leaner people are skinny too. When I wear non-sleeveless shirts, jackets, sweaters, etc. I get mistaken for a scrawny guy but then BAM I show 'em my guns and they be mirin'!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 2, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAH! I'm the same. I used to be the fat kid in school who couldn't hurt anybody. But now I've become the guy who looks fat, but once the upper arms start showing, I'm pretty buff. Think of Teacher's husband in Fullmetal Alchemist. That's what I'm like. Hidden muscles. Or as my friends say, I'm snorlax. I like to sleep and eat, but under all of it, I have some hurtin' bombs that are ready to be deployed.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It don't matter that theres been 4 movies in 10 years,fact remains that not everything needs 4 or more movies...as for the "stupidity" in this thread,seeing your posts in alot of threads could be qualified as the same...


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> It don't matter that theres been 4 movies in 10 years,fact remains that not everything needs 4 or more movies...as for the "stupidity" in this thread,seeing your posts in alot of threads could be qualified as the same...


As long as is remotely good, (hopefully great) why does it matter how many?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 2, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And there are some things where it's not bad at all to have a fourth movie, this is one of those movies.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> is this a remake of the first movie


It's not a remake. This one is based on The Amazing Spider-Man comics.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 2, 2011)

Saw the trailer a bit ago and then I saw it in 3D when I went to see Captain America.

This looks really bad, mainly with their new choice for Peter Parker. They do realize that Peter is supposed to be some nerdy looking geek with very few friends whose very shy, right? Don't get a fucking Abercrombe and Fitch model to play him. It's laughable when they try to dress him like a geek by giving him hipster clothes and making him do this goofy laugh that's supposed to say "HEHE I'M SO AWKWARD BECAUSE I'M PETER PARKER". Toby McGuire was better... outside of Spiderman 3. We don't talk about that.

Also, mechanical web shooters.

I'm still saying they should've gone with Don Glover to play him. I don't care if Peter Parker was white, it's DON FUCKING GLOVER.

[youtube]hjAyQzjBmhE[/youtube]

Yes, he tried to be the new Spiderman and he would've been infinite better.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 2, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its based on the Ultimate series since this Peter Parker looks a lot younger.
Also the 'new' marvel universe is based on the ultimate series (Nick Fury is black).
I think they're trying to mix the two universes together.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's confirmed that t's based off of The Amazing Spiderman.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 2, 2011)

From what 2:30 mins this doesn't actually look to bad, looks alot darker than previous spidermen films, although the CGI of the 1st person bit doesn't look as polished as it could be, but then again were a year out.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Aug 2, 2011)

This is looking, well, not that good. They've chosen young, attractive actors to be part of the cast so that a bunch of idiots will pay to see it just because they're in it and overlook whether or not the film is actually any good. It's like a car, having good parts doesn't make a good car, it's how it's put together, and I'll have to see more to make a final judgement but it's starting to look like a shoddily put together film. Neither Emma Stone nor the dude playing Peter seems like a good choice for this movie and I would guess are mainly there to be money-making eye-candy. If the creators of this film actually cared about the Spiderman series and not just money, I feel they should've waited to do this reboot instead of making it so soon after the previous film series. My guess is that they're making it so soon so they can use the hype of the last films and include some hot actors so they can make shitloads of money regardless of whether this film is good or not.


----------



## Costello (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm also liking what I'm seeing here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and to the guy who wrote the first post asking for the date: it's much more likely that a big movie like that would be released in the summer.
it's the time where big blockbuster movies are released.


----------



## MR_COW (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think this looks good personally. If anything, it pretty much just looks exactly like the originals. That Peter Parker doesn't seem like the witty one-liner character that makes the comic books so fun to read. Also, the Mirror's Edge first person perspective looks terrible. I hope they make it look significantly less fake by the time the movie is released. 

Plus, I'm REALLY not looking forward to seeing Spiderman's origin story one more time. I think I've seen that story more than any other in my entire life.


----------



## DroRox (Aug 2, 2011)

Is this the one that's based on the comics ALOT more?


----------



## MR_COW (Aug 2, 2011)

DroRox said:
			
		

> Is this the one that's based on the comics ALOT more?



Well looking at the part with Peter's parents in the trailer, it is already not like the original comic series at all. His parents were never in the series at all until a stupid story around the 300 issue era. It may be based on the new Ultimate Spiderman serious though, which was a comic reboot done about ten years ago.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

This looks... bad. Just... _bad_.

Why does Peter Parker look like Edward Cullen? Why are we seeing the origin story again, when the first movie was released just 10 or so years ago? Why does the supposed genius wander into the secret laboratory section of the building like an idiot? Why is the last part of the trailer look like it was ripped off from Mirror's Edge?

I know, I know, all these points and more have been made elsewhere, but still. For something that was supposed to get me excited for a new Spider-Man movie, this trailer has managed to do the complete opposite.

Oh well, at least I have the Avengers to look forward to.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> This looks... bad. Just... _bad_.
> 
> Why does Peter Parker look like Edward Cullen? Why are we seeing the origin story again, when the first movie was released just 10 or so years ago? Why does the supposed genius wander into the secret laboratory section of the building like an idiot? Why is the last part of the trailer look like it was ripped off from Mirror's Edge?
> 
> ...



The actor looks similar. So what? There are lots of actors that look similar to each other. That's not even a point. It's more akin to nitpicking. This movie has a different story, and this is aiming to stay closer to the comics, presumably of the same name as the movie. Of course there will be liberties taken. It's how movies work. To let you know though, this isn't a remake of the first movie, and it isn't going to follow the same story. When a reboot is done, the story is always done differently. I can't think of one legitimate reboot where they took the exact same path as the original.

He wanders into the secret areas, as he is curious. Ever hear the phrase "curiosity killed the cat?" Yeah, remember that. People do stupid stuff all of the time because of curiosity, even in real life.

They probably assumed the first person view would be interesting, and really, it doesn't look that bad. It doesn't look extra super fake unless you have astounding skills at dissecting how the trailer was made. It looks just believable enough to be passed for a teaser trailer.

By the by, this is a *teaser*. That means it isn't a full trailer. It is just supposed to be enough to have you gather interest to view a later trailer, then hopefully see the movie. Even if you weren't wowed by this trailer, I'm damn sure you'll watch the full one when it comes out. You know why? You're going to want to see if it looks any better in your eyes. No matter how you look at it, this teaser did what it was supposed to do. Of course, you're just a douche if you judge an entire movie by a minute and a half teaser.

Also, I too, am looking forward to The Avengers. After seeing the trailer after the credits when I saw Captain America (in 3D!),  I was all like "finally!" The Amazing Spiderman trailer also looks better in theaters than on a computer monitor, from my personal experience.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

If they wanted to be closer to the comics, well, they would make him look like a nerd, not like some Hipster I would find in a local starbucks. Besides, I would argue that Tobey Maguire had the look down in Raimi's films anyway, but whatever.

Sure, they'll take the reboot in a slightly different path than the first Spider-Man, but the fact that the audience has to go through the basics (Kid is outcast in school, has loving uncle and aunt, finds mutant spiders in some sort of lab and gets bitten, finds himself endowed with amazing new powers, tests them out, tries to profit off them, gets his uncle killed, etc.) all over again in such a short amount of time is just tiring. I would argue that the Edward Norton Hulk movie handled this really well; giving the audience a brief montage in the opening to quickly remind everyone of his origin without bogging down the movie redoing everything. 

I get the curiosity thing, but that really seems to be stretching it. The director said they are adding the mechanical web shooters (a move I don't think really works in a film, but that's just my opinion) to establish that Peter Parker is a genius. It stretches the suspension of disbelief that someone as ingenious as him would do something that obviously stupid.

I'll concede that the first person viewpoint is an interesting idea, but I still don't think it works. It just comes off as very fake when I watch it, so it isn't as impressive as I feel the filmmakers intended it to be.

And yes, it is a teaser (quite a bit larger than most teaser trailers, but I digress) but I would argue that a teaser trailer has two objectives: inform people of the existence of a movie and to get them excited for it. Unfortunately for the filmmakers, this trailer has made the movie appear to be, well, bad. Really bad. Sure, I'll probably see the trailer, but more out of morbid curiosity that anything else, and that won't be enough to get me to pay for a movie ticket. 

I saw both the Amazing Spider-Man and Avengers trailers in theaters (Spider-Man's trailer was attached to CA, if I remember correctly), and I must say, where I feel this trailer failed, the Avengers excelled. That's a trailer that makes me excited, and eager to see the final product.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

From what I watched, It looks pretty average but I will still go see it


----------

